
7 reasons the tech sector should be scared - AlexWest
http://www.sfchronicle.com/technology/article/Has-the-tech-bubble-popped-and-we-just-haven-t-6775865.php
======
WalterSear
Paywalled

~~~
DrScump
click the "web" link above.

